# Accomodation near Carregal do Sal



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

We are looking for a self catering flat near Vila Mea or Tondela for 1 week from 24th August,

Thanks,Celia


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you wish to contact Celia with regards to this request please do so via the Private Messaging system.


----------

